# Problem with the gauge on a 07 700



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have literally tried everything...changed fuses...cleaned all connections...added electrical grease to all the connections...and im still lost..the gauge works for about 5 seconds when i start the bike and if i leave the battery disconnected over night it works for about 30 seconds...i have no idea what the problem is..when it works everything works on it and when it doesnt only the KM and MPH show..which i can change with the buttons but thats bout it...any ideas???:aargh4:


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

no help huh??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could just be a bad unit.... I dont know anything else to try that you havnt tried already... 

:thinking:


----------

